# Anyone have a spare 4 pot caliper to measure?



## Markos (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello,

I'm looking into a one-off brake swap using z32 calipers. Steel or Aluminum should work. I need the distance between the two mounting holes, from hole-center to hole-center. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Markos (Aug 27, 2009)

Meant to post this in the z32 forum. Mods feel free to delete.



Markos said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking into a one-off brake swap using z32 calipers. Steel or Aluminum should work. I need the distance between the two mounting holes, from hole-center to hole-center. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------

